# My #1 remote works only intermittently



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

I am not sure if my #1 remote is just bad or there's some settings I need to make. I have the 722 for a 10 days now. Once in a while, I can't turn on the 722 with remote #1 but I can turn on the TV fine. If I take remote #2 to turn on the receiver, after changing channels, goto the menu screen, etc., then remote #1 start working again. WTH?

Am I missing something?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 remote is IR and the #2 is UHF, is there maybe something blocking the IR receiver on the 722? The other thing you might want to try if that is not the case is to try another IR address. If I remember correctly to change that, put the receiver in standby, on the front panel of the 722 hit the system info button, you should see a System Information screen on the TV. On the #1 remote hold the Sat button until all the mode lights flash, pick a different IR address by selecting the number on the button, hit the # key, then hit record (Hopefully I have the steps right, trying to remember them off the top of my head).


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

Definitely nothing is blocking it. I have the remote a few inches from the IR sensor. I'll try your recommendation when I get home.

Thanks alot.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like it may be ir interference...things that can cause that are neon lights, and some lcd tv's do it when they first come on. next time it happens, take an empty paper-towel roll, and hold one end up to the IR sensor, point the #1 remote into the other end, and see if it works when you do that. if it does, sounds like interference, call E* and get them to send you a 6.3 UHFPro remote. When you get it, will help you get it set up for UHFPro on tv1, problem solved


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

I changed it to channel 8. It seem to be better. If I call Dish for the UHF Pro remote, will they charge me and any idea how much?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

19.99 + 5.95 shipping.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Is your TV an LCD? Some LCD TVs will create IR interference for a short while after they are turned on. Try turning on the 722 first and then turn on the TV. If that works you may still not be able to use the remote for other functions, for a few minutes, but you will know it is the TV blocking the IR signal and not a Dish problem.


----------



## todbnla (Aug 2, 2008)

Thats odd cause I have had my 722 for about 2 weeks and my #2 remote is acting up too...???


----------



## zuffy (Aug 18, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Is your TV an LCD? Some LCD TVs will create IR interference for a short while after they are turned on. Try turning on the 722 first and then turn on the TV. If that works you may still not be able to use the remote for other functions, for a few minutes, but you will know it is the TV blocking the IR signal and not a Dish problem.


I have a Sharp LC42D64U. I think you're right, this might be the case. This only happens when I power on the TV and receiver. Once it start working again, it will be fine until the next power on.


----------



## rhdbs (Sep 10, 2008)

I just got my first LCD TV and it took me forever to figure out why my Dish 508 remote was not working. I never imagined the TV itself would cause the problem. It's usually one remote lying on top the other (button pressed) on the couch while pointed towards the TV. Unfortunately, mine doesn't clear up, it blocks the signal even after the TV has been on for an hour. Guess I need to wear sun screen and protective goggles to watch TV now!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

> I just got my first LCD TV and it took me forever to figure out why my Dish 508 remote was not working. I never imagined the TV itself would cause the problem. It's usually one remote lying on top the other (button pressed) on the couch while pointed towards the TV. Unfortunately, mine doesn't clear up, it blocks the signal even after the TV has been on for an hour. Guess I need to wear sun screen and protective goggles to watch TV now!


1) hold the sat button until all buttons at the top of the remote light up
2) punch in and number between 1 and 15 and hit pound (i usually avoid 1,5,9,10, and 15)
3)hit the system info button on the front of the receiver
4) hit record on the remote
5) check to see that the "remote address" on that system info screen changed to the number you punched in
6) if not, hit record a couple more times
7) if still no, call dish to trouble-shoot for uhf interference
8) if it did change, cancel out of the menu and you should be good to go.

that remote is uhf, so lcd tv won't interfere with its receiver functions.


----------



## rhdbs (Sep 10, 2008)

When I changed the channel of my 508 remote to channel 15, it worked fine. I had to return it to channel 4 though because I drive the 508 via my Series 1 TiVo and it would not support that channel. So for now the remote emitters from the TiVo are pressed against the 508's receivers and I placed a DV tape cartridge in front of all that to shield the 508 from whatever the 850 is putting out.

My receiver has no UHF antenna, I forgot to keep it when I swapped units a few years ago :nono2:


----------

